# QUICK What lizard can I breed and make lots of loot out off???



## Scleropages (Nov 7, 2012)

heh... Just joking...

Heres some random Lizard pics for APS.

Knocked up northern:






Central beardie:






Tails in a log:





Knocked up Laevis :






Woolde yellow spotted:






Lizard shedin:






And WA marm leaking eggs:


----------



## Stuart (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome pics buddy


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 7, 2012)

Great animals and pics. How are the scrubbie bubs coming along?


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 7, 2012)

Scrubbs are good. Just posted a pic of one in the other thread I just put up.... they are a nice caramel color now and still no biteys


----------



## Rocket (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool shots mate.

How are my laevis?


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 7, 2012)

I killed your eggs , Rocket! but another two where layed a few days ago.... <3


----------



## Rocket (Nov 7, 2012)

Thats upsetting, but you put a love heart there so I'm happy again. Hopefully these two go well. 

You forgot photos of the gravid sphyrurus!


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 7, 2012)

I think it was because it was her first time... 2nd lot are yours!


----------



## Rocket (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah, it does happen with females laying their first clutch. Sounds good mate, I'll be in QLD in Feb, I'll come over and steal some extra stuff then.


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 7, 2012)

Rocket said:


> Thats upsetting, but you put a love heart there so I'm happy again. Hopefully these two go well.
> 
> You forgot photos of the gravid sphyrurus!



Sphyrurus sounds almost like a japanese STD :lol:


Nice pics Scleropages, I love the monitor in your hand, he looks like a boy packing a bit of heat back there...............


----------



## Icarus (Nov 7, 2012)

haha the title sucked me in! Nice shots


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 7, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> Sphyrurus sounds almost like a japanese STD :lol:
> 
> 
> Nice pics Scleropages, I love the monitor in your hand, he looks like a boy packing a bit of heat back there...............




hahahaha and hes a she


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 7, 2012)

nice, any new shots of your blue jungles


----------



## RedFox (Nov 7, 2012)

Great pics love the blue shedding.


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 7, 2012)

What little monitors are they in the log?

I'm going to take a wild guess at _Varanus scalaris_


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 7, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> What little monitors are they in the log?
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess at _Varanus scalaris_




yuppers


----------



## Umbral (Nov 7, 2012)

How do you find the yellow spotted to keep?


----------



## damian83 (Nov 7, 2012)

Love the 1st...... and the yellow monitor, might try that trick next time I take the kids out for a photo shoot


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 7, 2012)

Panoptes are quite awesome to keep.I wanted a male just to keep as a pet but ended up with a female.... for the last few years I have been considering getting her a mate.Not the type of Lizard you could trust not to rip you up though.


----------

